# Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread :)



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

So we (boraturbo01, My G/F, and I) picked up a blown 8V electric blue beetle for dirt cheap. Body's in great shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2.0L is shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
SO! 
We found a 12V VR6, Tranny, ECU, axles, and gauge cluster from a MKIV.







All from the same Jetta... All with 55K miles on it.
We know there will be issues with the immob. - but I know a guy who'll take care of that for me. We've also considered just using the MKIV Jetta cluster and making a fiberglass case for it painting it the bright blue of the Beetle







Don't know how well it would mold to the dash - but I figure it'll fit well - and clear up any immobilizer issues... Not to mention the PITA wiring.
Is there any suggestions to something I might be looking over? I'm fairly technically savvy - but better to be safe than sorry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Getting the VR to fit on the mechanical side of things won't be a problem for us tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
_(This is not one of those threads where the OP says he'll do something - and he never actually does. It's really going to happen - and we've got the loan to finance it!)







_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you using the hub assemblies and brakes from the VR too?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you using the hub assemblies and brakes from the VR too?

Probably - Depending on cost








If we can get around doing it - we will tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More trouble than it's worth. I have new VR6 hardware tho - so that's good.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

Twin-turbo it.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (Billsbug)*

Single turbo.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

VR Bugs are always cool. Good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (Mikes72sb)*

definitely swap the spindles if you can get a hold of the vr6 ones. No point in shooting yourself in the foot right from the start.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (bugasm99)*

i got a price on most of the parts going to get a better price on Motor, tranny, ECU, wire harness, cluster, alxes, spindels, shiffer linkage, exhaust manifold, and some other stuff should be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (boraturbo01)*

We bought the front half of a Jetta for $2600.00. Pillars forward. Minus doors and seats.
Deal or no deal?


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

Shouldn't be any Immo problems if you've got the engine, ECU, and cluster.








Sounds VERY fun.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (lojasmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lojasmo* »_Shouldn't be any Immo problems if you've got the engine, ECU, and cluster.








Sounds VERY fun.

oh he have all that and more , im just using my car as an example but we have from the line forward minus the doors all for $2600 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
oh he have all that and more , im just using my car as an example but we have from the line forward minus the doors all for $2600 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Can't wait to see this!!! $2600 seems like a good deal to me!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (dieselgti)*

Nice work man, now get going on it. Hit me up if you have any questions. Not a bad deal either. I paid 2400 for the same setup, but its a 24v and he delivered it to me


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice work man, now get going on it. Hit me up if you have any questions. Not a bad deal either. I paid 2400 for the same setup, but its a 24v and he delivered it to me
















That's crazy - and John - I'll deff call you if I have a question


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice work man, now get going on it. Hit me up if you have any questions. Not a bad deal either. I paid 2400 for the same setup, but its a 24v and he delivered it to me









John, can't find your engine pic, but did u turbo yours?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (Billsbug)*








new shots of my latest project very soon. The turbo you speak of is stage 2 of my plan, stage 1 is complete, and parts are rapidly acruing for stage 2...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  ([email protected])*

Whaaaat?
















Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

Don't let this man drive your jetta...


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_Don't let this man drive your jetta... 
 
i was holding the VW sign up backwards







oh well maybe next time lol and i swear to god i pick it up that way lol


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (boraturbo01)*

maybe you like this one better
















thanks you and meik for the nice work in my nb
next vr6 it's going in my car.










_Modified by gonzalezgurria at 4:17 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (gonzalezgurria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzalezgurria* »_ thanks you and meik for the nice work in my nb
next vr6 it's going in my car.









_Modified by gonzalezgurria at 4:17 PM 3-26-2007_

yah i like that pic of myself better and i love how your NB came out look sick i cant wait to see it with the refinished rims love that car nice and low


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (boraturbo01)*

*Update on our project!*
The Bug is here! The only things we need is the TT exhaust, and OEM VR6 clutch which will be ordered tonight.
FK coils are hopefully on the way too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























It'll be nice once it's done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's getting a bit 'o custom paint, the VR obviously, some JH8 wheels, HID Helix projectors, Tinted tails, the FK coils, tint, and maybe a few other goodies by waterfest... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (boraturbo01)*

**don't know why it double posted that ^^^** 
Mods - feel free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 3:42 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

Wow, that bug looks like it's in decent shape... Not bad for the price you got it for!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_Wow, that bug looks like it's in decent shape... Not bad for the price you got it for!

There's some chips on the hood and trunk... But considering the hood, roof and trunk will all be repainted black anyways... It doesn't matter








The G/F is one lucky female!


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (PAULLLLLIN)*

Soooo semi-bad news. The bug doesn't have an immobilizer - the Jetta does








We now need a can-bus NB cluster from after 1999 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
SUCKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

i thought we were going to mold the jetta cluster into the NB dash? unless you want to keep the NB dash the way it is


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_i thought we were going to mold the jetta cluster into the NB dash? unless you want to keep the NB dash the way it is 

It would be much easier to just get a can-bus immob. NB cluster and just have brandon work the immobilizer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Otherwise there's glasswork and other crap to be done... Besides... The NB cluster is pretty cool!








Edit: That ^^^ and katie wants the 'lil cluster

















_Modified by MeiK at 9:43 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*

I think either way (Jetta / Beetle cluster) we are going to run into some stuff that will add time to the swap. I'll have to read thru the 70+ page thread on tdiclub.com where people were playing with a similar swap. Are we sure the 99.5 Jetta Vr6 engine didn't have a non-can ECU/Cluster? Didn't the engine came out of a different car?
_On a side note thanks for helping us out with the hatch swap last night!!! I can't wait to take a pic once my car is cleaned up!_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_I think either way (Jetta / Beetle cluster) we are going to run into some stuff that will add time to the swap. I'll have to read thru the 70+ page thread on tdiclub.com where people were playing with a similar swap. Are we sure the 99.5 Jetta Vr6 engine didn't have a non-can ECU/Cluster? Didn't the engine came out of a different car?
_On a side note thanks for helping us out with the hatch swap last night!!! I can't wait to take a pic once my car is cleaned up!_

The engine came out of a '99 - the Jetta is a different '99 - and the bug is a non-immob. '99








I'm getting aggravated.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
The engine came out of a '99 - the Jetta is a different '99 - and the bug is a non-immob. '99







I'm getting aggravated.









nothing to get aggravated about we all knew this stuff was going to happen its part of the swap so let just find a 2000 and up NB cluster im sure we can get it from Damian at JAY Recycling or some other junk yard if you want i can look for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ I'm getting aggravated.









Don't worry man! I'm sure my part is going to be the easy part... Worst case we need to take the immobilzer coil from the jetta and buy an IMMOB2 cluster from a NB. There are a couple on ebay now going for ~$30+ship. I just need to confirm the part number.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (dieselgti)*

99 beetle has immo 2 wich means you dont need to program keys. Or cluster. As long as you get an ecm from a 99 vr6 it should work.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (Slimjimmn)*

Not this Beetle. It has a 1c0 919 951c cluster. Which doesn't exactly match the part number sequence of a Jetta cluster, but....
The Jetta -- 1J0 920 900c
The Beetle -- 1C0 919 951c
The Beetle cluster "919" is atleast w/o can. The Jetta cluster "920" is with can. I haven't found a good reference for beetle clusters and there part numbers. The beetle doesn't have a battery currently to test the cluster and see if it is possibly immobilizer II, but w/o the can setup.
http://gti-tdi.de/html/tachometer.html


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Soooo semi-bad news. The bug doesn't have an immobilizer - the Jetta does








We now need a can-bus NB cluster from after 1999 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
SUCKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You shouldnt actually, but that would be easier. In either case I have one







and I'll help you out. However with the beetle cluster th etach is setup for a 4 cyl pulse, so you need a module to convert to a 6 cyl pulse, not to fret the guys at momentum parts in canada have one for you for about 150$ and they are super nice and helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Email me if you ever get stuck man


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Bought a 99 Beetle - Swapping a VR6 in - semi-buildup thread  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_However with the beetle cluster th etach is setup for a 4 cyl pulse,

Is the Beetle different than the MKIV in this aspect? My last cluster setup was a Jetta GLX (VR6) cluster in a GTI (1.8T) and I didn't have any problems. Or is this due to the Beetle cluster not being CANBus based. My plan at this point is to switch the Beetle cluster for one w/ Can. I'm very new to engine swap so any help you can give would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

we have like 4 people working on this thing and we haven't even taken the 2.o out yet lol but it will be out tomorrow


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

I was thinking the same thing! Get to work pulling that engine


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_I was thinking the same thing! Get to work pulling that engine









it will be out tomorrow and so will the whole front end, spinndals, suspension, every thing should be fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

2.0L is out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I can't find my camera... BUT I have a crappy cellphone pic for 'ya.
















Sorry for it's crappyness.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

A beetle cluster will plug right in, (after all the SKC nonsense of course) BUT, the Tach will be inoperative. When I first did my swap I had the module from Momentum to convert, I ended up getting the cluster from the donor car too, and not needing it. I know though that it wont work on a beetle cluster..








Also beware the Immo2 and Immo 3 issue, they dont get along, Immo 2 ecu needs Immo 2 cluster and so forth. If at all possible too, keep everything Immo 2 , its easier


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A beetle cluster will plug right in, (after all the SKC nonsense of course) BUT, the Tach will be inoperative. When I first did my swap I had the module from Momentum to convert, I ended up getting the cluster from the donor car too, and not needing it. I know though that it wont work on a beetle cluster..








Also beware the Immo2 and Immo 3 issue, they dont get along, Immo 2 ecu needs Immo 2 cluster and so forth. If at all possible too, keep everything Immo 2 , its easier

we are trying to keep everything easy i said mod the jetta cluster into the bug dash but they wont let me do it i just like to look of the jetta cluster better but MEIKs girl likes the bug cluster oh well we will make everything work like it came with a vr from the factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

65k miles on mine still, hasnt left me stranded once


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A beetle cluster will plug right in, (after all the SKC nonsense of course) BUT, the Tach will be inoperative. When I first did my swap I had the module from Momentum to convert, I ended up getting the cluster from the donor car too, and not needing it. I know though that it wont work on a beetle cluster..









Ok so Momentum has a Module to make the Tach work with the original cluster?







Really? If that's the case - and everything else works (after the SKC BS) - then we should be good to go? Really? It can't be this easy.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I might invite Sergio up this weekend. He has an IMMOB2 cluster in his Beetle that we can play with. Hopefully, you'll be far enough along we can attempt to start it


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ Really? It can't be this easy.









its never that easy lol


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Also beware the Immo2 and Immo 3 issue, they dont get along, Immo 2 ecu needs Immo 2 cluster and so forth. If at all possible too, keep everything Immo 2 , its easier

We won't run into this problem. Both cars are from 99. The Jetta just happened to be an IMMOB2. I really didn't think there were many VW's that had IMMOB2 in '99, but we should be ok...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

Yeah I doubt we'll be able to start it this weekend... We need an exhaust, clutch, engine mount, sai pump for the VR, MAF, and about 300 other things the j/y raped from our VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I have 2 beetle clusters here, one is Immo 3, one is Immo 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Yeah I doubt we'll be able to start it this weekend... We need an exhaust, clutch, engine mount, sai pump for the VR, MAF, and about 300 other things the j/y raped from our VR6









that why this weekend we are going to roll up on those Russians strapped and get the rest of our mother F'in parts lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_that why this weekend we are going to roll up on those Russians strapped and get the rest of our mother F'in parts lol









I litterally just lol'd.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Lower subframe, suspension, and exhaust came off yesterday
















VR6 engine side mount went in...










_Modified by MeiK at 9:15 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

WOW!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Ahhhh the memories....


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2 things - 
1) holy crap that car was clean!
2) holy crap you made that look easy as sin!
I'll be PMing you as soon as we run into trouble.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

like meik said your car is clean. a just have a question do you have A/C and if so was it easy to hook back up, i have not looked at the VR yet to see how it goes together.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

Yup, AC works great, SAI intact, passed emissions without a second look. And has never let me down in 60k mi.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

We've got brakes, the engine mount, coolant sensor, Crackpipe (possibly), TT exhaust, custom tip, an '03 GTI's CAT Converter, aaaaaand I need to go get an OEM throwout bearing








The new clutch is in - the old wiring is out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully today we'll have some of the exhaust on - the wiring figured out - and maybe the subframe in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe... MAYBE if i'm in the mood to work all night the engine in too.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Hell yeah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Hell yeah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep up the good work!!!

we are trying lol but its slow and steady


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

update pics via me hahaha


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont remember use talking about taking the interior out lol. and also some take the F'in gas pedal out lol we have to convert it to DBW


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_i dont remember use talking about taking the interior out lol. and also some take the F'in gas pedal out lol we have to convert it to DBW 

Yeah the car is deff. a flood car. Either that or it was driven into a body of water with no damage done to the bug...








It SHOULD still work for us tho - but the interior needed to stripped out to dry up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There was water on the inside of the cabin - puddled all over the place on the floor for OVER A YEAR and there's still 100% no rust.







VW QUALITY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

hey mike where is the video when we move the car?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gonzalezgurria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzalezgurria* »_hey mike where is the video when we move the car?









Freakin' katie video'd the last 3 seconds of it and nothing else!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Yeah the car is deff. a flood car. Either that or it was driven into a body of water with no damage done to the bug...








It SHOULD still work for us tho - but the interior needed to stripped out to dry up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There was water on the inside of the cabin - puddled all over the place on the floor for OVER A YEAR and there's still 100% no rust.







VW QUALITY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i think thats how the girl hydo-locked the motor she drove in to a big a$$ puddle of water


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_i think thats how the girl hydo-locked the motor she drove in to a big a$$ puddle of water









No. lol. I'm not saying you knew or anything - but the car was 100% DEFF up to the bottom of the dashboard in water.







The airbag controller has water corrosion on it... Water lines all over the bare metal under the back seats... etc...
It went for a swim.








S'ok tho. We're going thru the whole thing and doing it right for the re-build.










_Modified by MeiK at 10:52 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

cool i cant wait to get the motor in


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

Looks like it could have been worse!








http://newbeetle.org/forums/sh...flood


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgti)*








Water!? hope it all works out perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_cool i cant wait to get the motor in 

Neither can I








Keep it up guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Garone)*

Right on doots! lovin this build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
'F*CKRICEGTI'


----------



## DrP (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (GTI0518T32)*

nice build fellas... i was curious on the status. Oh BTW Meik I will gladly trade you those nasty ol' beetle headrests for my mint jetta ones... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (DrP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrP* »_nice build fellas... i was curious on the status. Oh BTW Meik I will gladly trade you those nasty ol' beetle headrests for my mint jetta ones... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i put my jetta ones in the beetle when i owned it but they asked for them beetle once back lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (DrP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrP* »_nice build fellas... i was curious on the status. Oh BTW Meik I will gladly trade you those nasty ol' beetle headrests for my mint jetta ones... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha yeah - I'm sure you would







It's not my car tho! lol It's my G/F's and she loves the headrests.









_Quote, originally posted by *GTI0518T32* »_Right on doots! lovin this build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
'F*CKRICEGTI'

There he is!!!







Cya on Dubworld


----------



## DrP (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I found this beetle, it would look hawt 


































_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Haha yeah - I'm sure you would







It's not my car tho! lol It's my G/F's and she loves the headrests.











i'll give you a milkyway!! 


_Modified by DrP at 5:53 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (DrP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrP* »_i'll give you a milkyway!! 

Shh. Nobody on the 'tex knows about that!!!


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

^








All of this talk now I think that I might get a Beetle. Any updates on the g/fs beetle?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Garone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garone* »_^








All of this talk now I think that I might get a Beetle. Any updates on the g/fs beetle?

We worked last night - finished getting all the wiring out of the beetle...
We'll be installing the ASR system in it from the Jetta - and we ripped out 100% of the wiring from the Jetta.
On another note - we took my exhaust manifold off of my VR, rerouted the coolant wires, and re-wired the MAF sensor wires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully it'll be done soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrP (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

the cars will be hawt once they are done, then you can work on mine..


----------



## HOT04GLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (DrP)*

dear meik, 
better make this beetle nice for my sister.. otherwise i'll have to kill you!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (HOT04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOT04GLI* »_dear meik, 
better make this beetle nice for my sister.. otherwise i'll have to kill you!









what


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (HOT04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOT04GLI* »_dear meik, 
better make this beetle nice for my sister.. otherwise i'll have to kill you!









!!!!








I'm tryin! haha It'll be fun once it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update:
FK front coils are on - VR6 Brakes are on - Steeringwheel is off completely *FINALLY!!!!*
We are aparently swapping the ENTIRE elecrical harness from the VR6 into the Bug now... It'll make things easier later - but for now it makes things slowwwwww http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_It'll make things easier later - but for now it makes things slowwwwww http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Not very happy about having to do this, but I just see too many issues, when we attempt to start it up. The good thing is when we are done w/ the wiring it's going to be solid (no splices / trouble areas)! Let's hope


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

Rear brakes in, Coilovers in, pedal cluster and break cylender in, wiring done, calipers painted, Longbeach wheels installed








Saturday we'll have our work cut out for us with the **hopefull** engine install. I need a BUNCH of parts tho.







12V oilpan, SAI pump, bolts to bolt the engine to the tranny, bolts to connect the oilpan to the block, coolant cycler pump thing (no idea







), and an oil filter!








I wish I had pics for this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will later - Unfortunatley I need to work for a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

coolant after-run pump








you dont "need it" if you use the beetle CCRM, (the black box bolted in with 2 10mm bolts. Its just to the left of the driveres headlight and has 2 huge plugs going into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_coolant after-run pump








you dont "need it" if you use the beetle CCRM, (the black box bolted in with 2 10mm bolts. Its just to the left of the driveres headlight and has 2 huge plugs going into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

1) thanks
2) thanks
3) any way you'd have a pic of it?








It would save me some trouble... And by some I mean a good amount and by trouble I mean money.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow that engine is clean - and thank you so much!








I'll deff. just use that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

That was whne she only had 6k on her


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That was whne she only had 6k on her








 if we can use this other black box will it wire into the jetta wiring? seeing the beetle stuff is allout of the car now









update pic rear wheel gap with one person in the car no int or anything else







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

should plug right in, just use the one from the beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If not though, even if theres no afterrun pump plugged in, it wont throw a code or anything, it just wont run after the engine is shut off is all. It can be deleted with no issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ALSO before you start putting the rad support etc back on, reclock the oil cooler as much as possible to point the coolant lines to the side, and not straight at the radiator. It will be a clearance issue if you dont.










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:20 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

hey meik boraturbo and dieselgti, check this out
thanks to you guys




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gonzalezgurria)*

That video doesn't do it justice!!!!!!








But you are very welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Cya tomorrow homeslice!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_That video doesn't do it justice!!!!!!








But you are very welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Cya tomorrow homeslice!

yah it dosen't but it still sounds good lol talking about video MEIK where is mine.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_yah it dosen't but it still sounds good lol talking about video MEIK where is mine. 


!!! Completely forgot about that haha. We'll watch it on the computer tonight if your punk-ass doesn't blow us off.


----------



## sickbeetle (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

The only question I have is what are you doing with the battery and the black box on top of the battery that has the wires for the coolant or whatever. Or does this get removed what you remove the wiring harness. Please inform me.
Jason


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

did you die?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (sickbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickbeetle* »_The only question I have is what are you doing with the battery and the black box on top of the battery that has the wires for the coolant or whatever. Or does this get removed what you remove the wiring harness. Please inform me.
Jason

We'll see haha - we don't know how much room we'll have








And no Brian - I didn't die - I'm sick as helllll tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (sickbeetle)*

The battery can stay, however you can either switch to the mk4 gti or hetta power steering resevior, or else modify the battery tray to move the beetle resevoir over a bit. Thats all I did at first, but ended up relocating the battery to the trunk after about a year to help with weight distribution.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

int started to go back in today carpet and rear seats are in


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can you tell me how you relocated the battery. I want to do it theres just o room for it under the hood of my vr beetle.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Haha not sure yet - I'll let you know when we know. We might end up getting a smaller battery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I bought a 50$ battery relocation kit from a local hotrod type shop, could be ordered from summit or jegs i suppose. Lost the spare tire and threw it in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very cool







maybe I'll do that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

they have nice looking black ABS plastic boxes for them too if you dontwant to lose the spare, you can just bolt it down in the trunk


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Very cool







maybe I'll do that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im going to smack you!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_ im going to smack you!









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Coilpack wiring done - interior cleaned and 1/2 way back in - engine wiring done - interior wiring getting there







- battery relocation done - system wiring done - engine bay CLEANED - new plugs - new waterpump - A/C thing, alternator, starter, belt, accessory bracket, oilpan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Custom welded up battery holder & Amp "rack" I suppose







































Sorry for the lack in pictures for now.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Can't wait to work on this car again!


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

I heard the engine is in! Let's see some pics!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

id be running if you would come down in the beemer of yours!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

no way since he has the beemer don't want to talk to us


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (gonzalezgurria)*

looking good guys. I look forward to the progress.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (gonzalezgurria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzalezgurria* »_no way since he has the beemer don't want to talk to us
















yah we are below him now lol


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_yah we are below him now lol









I wish that was the reason I'm not able to come down... The BMW is nice, but slow!!! I have to say I'm going to need some serious upgrades to exhaust and the sound system when I'm done driving this car...


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

this puppy is going to fly no really its got a wing now!!!!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_this puppy is going to fly no really its got a wing now!!!!

hahas yesss


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

More than 1/2 the wiring done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3 issues...
Can't find the wiring clip for the alternator, A/C condenser, and the fuel solenoid thing (not sure what the hell it's called), but otherwise everything is semi-smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

sorry meik i didn't make it this week







, to much work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but for sure this week i'm going there and help you guys, of course if you want


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gonzalezgurria)*

Your progress looks really good! I just thought that I would share mine with you all:
















I just acquired it from a good friend of mine. I usually don't buy other people's project cars, but I knew the pedigree of this one! Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

sweet nb man, you want to trade wheels?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gonzalezgurria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzalezgurria* »_sweet nb man, you want to trade wheels?










Whatcha got?


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

1000 miglia spider 1 18x8
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gonzalezgurria)*

Beautiful wheels, but I have to respectfully pass! Good look, though!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

wow this thread is way back!!!!


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

how bout an update on the swap


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (HID DUbber)*

motor is in wireing is coming along nicely all the wireing in the bay is almost done now we are working on the dash part funfun


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Watching this thread to view it from home. Cant load most pics at work... fail.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (braupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *braupe* »_Watching this thread to view it from home. Cant load most pics at work... fail.

i hope you know, the last person who posted on this thread before you was 2 years ago.


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I am well aware. There is still info here I would like to see.
Thanks,


----------

